# St Helens Church - Biscathorpe - Lincolnshire - June 2013



## nelly (Jun 23, 2013)

St Helens is a Grade 2 listed Anglican church just outside the village of Biscathorpe

The Church was built in 1847 and restored in 1913

The last mention of the church being active that I can find is the online parish records that mentions the Banns Book that finished in 1969

Seats 60





























































​


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 24, 2013)

Great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 24, 2013)

Fantastic pics, what a lovely little church!
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome gargoyles!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice pics there mate! They make the place look much bigger than what it actually is!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Beautiful little church,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pen15 (Jun 24, 2013)

You captured the site well my friend


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice one Nelly,you gotta love they gargoyles.Hope you put a couple of bob in the collection box


----------



## nelly (Jun 24, 2013)

oldscrote said:


> Nice one Nelly,you gotta love they gargoyles.Hope you put a couple of bob in the collection box



Of course mate, sorry I didn't reply to your PM, many thanks for the photos mate, added to the collection


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice set of shots mate, its a real nice little place is this


----------

